# Tunnel ideas



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Because of the new daylight savings hours, TOTing around here in PA will be partially during daylight hours. 
To combat this I'm going to contruct a 30' tunnel using PVC and black plastic (I'd use dorp or camo netting but I don't have that kind of money) similar to the one Skullboy describes in this thread. 
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5117

It will be enclosed so it will hopefully be dark. What I'm looking for are some ideas as to what scenes/scares/lights/etc. to put in the tunnel. I'll probably split it into two sections. Maybe three.

I don't run pneumatics or air driven props so I'm looking for atmosphere and a good old-fashioned scare.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think Vlad has a post somewhere on codes if covering your haunt...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, do you have an air compressor?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I think Vlad has a post somewhere on codes if covering your haunt...


I know, I know. I'm going to buck the system, flaunt authority, throw caution to the wind and try it anyway. I'm such a rebel.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, do you have an air compressor?


Yes, I do. In fact I'll probably be using it along with one of the webbers you've got coming in June to produce some cobwebs. It's just a small 10 gal. one, though.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't know if this helps at all but here's what I want to do for a tunnel.

My plan is to use a pvc frame with black plastic covering the frame. On the floor of the tunnel will be crushed walnut shells. Inside the tunnel (about mid way) there will be a motion sensor to trip a light source showing the walls covered with rubber cockroaches. I might add some sounds of buzzing bugs too.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I don't know if this helps at all but here's what I want to do for a tunnel.
> 
> My plan is to use a pvc frame with black plastic covering the frame. On the floor of the tunnel will be crushed walnut shells. Inside the tunnel (about mid way) there will be a motion sensor to trip a light source showing the walls covered with rubber cockroaches. I might add some sounds of buzzing bugs too.


What are the crushed walnut shells for? Sound and feel?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

lewlew said:


> What are the crushed walnut shells for? Sound and feel?


Oops. I forgot to expand on that. Yes, the shells give you the feeling that you are walking on something and the sound of the shells would be like stepping on a bug's shell. Peanut shells would also work. I can't stand walking on them in restaurants that allow patrons to toss the shells on the floor..


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Oops. I forgot to expand on that. Yes, the shells give you the feeling that you are walking on something and the sound of the shells would be like stepping on a bug's shell. Peanut shells would also work. I can't stand walking on them in restaurants that allow patrons to toss the shells on the floor..


I wonder if a strobe would have the effect of making them seem to move. Hmmmm.

_


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

lewlew said:


> I wonder if a strobe would have the effect of making them seem to move. Hmmmm.


A strobe would work nicely.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Do yourself a favor as you are starting early find a linen rental service and use sheets and table covers old rejected purchase by the pound stuff. The commercial stuff is usually flame resistant and you might be suprized how available black is. 

I not only say this for safety sake but I tried black plastic and it didnt survive the night or a years worth of storage very well. I am also in the same boat as a fellow Pa restricted hours haunter


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Make your floor plan as irregular as possible. You'd be suprised how much you can fit into a small space if you really plan it out. Think cut-backs and dark corners to give your actors many places to hide. Make the ToTs zig and zag as many times as possible while inside.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lewlew said:


> I wonder if a strobe would have the effect of making them seem to move. Hmmmm.
> 
> _


Yes a strobe would work. But using two would be better.
One placed high, pointing low and another placed low, pointing up.
Both on different intervals. I've done this with my tunnel walls.
I'll add to this later. Neat effect for snakes!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

as for the peanut shells...
i would look out to what you have for a floor.
because the guy i use to work for said he did the exact same thing with peanuts, but the peanut oil made the floor slick and people started to slip...
something to think about...


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Originally in my haunt for 07, we were considering lining the walls and floor with fake maggots and then strobe them so it lookes like they're moving, but I really REALLY like the walnut shells idea better. We'll line the floor with black garbage bags and put the shells over them so we'll have an easy clean-up.

That's pretty great. I love it.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the great ideas! I've been thinking about this some more and I think the bug idea is definitely in for one section. The other two are still up for grabs.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Yes a strobe would work. But using two would be better.
> One placed high, pointing low and another placed low, pointing up.
> Both on different intervals. I've done this with my tunnel walls.
> I'll add to this later. Neat effect for snakes!


Should I use the low or high frequency settings for the strobes? or one of each?



slightlymad said:


> Do yourself a favor as you are starting early find a linen rental service and use sheets and table covers old rejected purchase by the pound stuff. The commercial stuff is usually flame resistant and you might be suprized how available black is.
> 
> I not only say this for safety sake but I tried black plastic and it didnt survive the night or a years worth of storage very well. I am also in the same boat as a fellow Pa restricted hours haunter


Flame resistant is good. Did you have to layer it or was one thickness enough? Seems like sheets would be pretty thin. Perhaps the tableclothes are thicker.

Any ideas for the other two areas, themewise?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

ERICK WITH NO K said:


> Originally in my haunt for 07, we were considering lining the walls and floor with fake maggots and then strobe them so it lookes like they're moving, but I really REALLY like the walnut shells idea better. We'll line the floor with black garbage bags and put the shells over them so we'll have an easy clean-up.
> 
> That's pretty great. I love it.


Black plastic on the floor would be slippery. I think I'd rather face an hour to sweep up rather than risk someone getting injured and sueing.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Black plastic on the floor would be slippery. I think I'd rather face an hour to sweep up rather than risk someone getting injured and sueing.


It would be slippery, it would very quickly be shredded by people walking on it, and it would slide around loose and trip people up; it would be a disaster. Straight up bad idea (I've worked enough different construction jobs walking on plastic sheeting to learn there's just no good way of doing it). If you're gonna scatter stuff, I'd say do it on a carpeted or bare dirt surface that will keep the stuff from sliding around and wont offer anything to grab peoples feet or you're asking for big trouble.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I sure with we could get a group buy thing going for cockroaches. I just received 288 of the 2" rubber ones for $32.43 (including shipping). I'm going to need a bunch more bugs!!!!

If you want bugs I found mine on ebay.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I sure with we could get a group buy thing going for cockroaches. I just received 288 of the 2" rubber ones for $32.43 (including shipping). I'm going to need a bunch more bugs!!!!
> 
> If you want bugs I found mine on ebay.


Are you offering Haunt?  It would be great if we could get a group buy going. I was looking into Oriental Trading and a couple of other places. I found a place that has a gross of bugs (pun intended) for around $7.00. I'm not on my regular computer or I would have the link. They are an assortment of flies/bees/centipedes/cockroaches/and other creepy crawlies.
Let me know if you wan the link and I'll find it.

Right now I'm trying to come up with a sound track for the bug portion of the tunnel. More than just crickets chirping or bees and flies buzzing. Something that really sends a chill down your spine.

I have the same problem in that it's hard to calculate just how many I'll need to cover a 12 foot section of tunnel.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*bug and snake sounds*

I think Revs idea of the plain ole grass or dirt floor is best and safer also and or maybe rubber snakes on ground to step on.

here are some insect sounds sights they are Wav
http://www.naturesongs.com/insects.html
this is short but its a hissing cockroach
http://www.cricketscience.com/sounds/hissingroach.aiff
this is same site only more sounds of different bugs
http://www.ent.iastate.edu/list/directory/152/vid/4

here are some snake sounds also
http://www.junglewalk.com/sound/Snakes-sounds.htm


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

I think an ankle tickler would be great after the bug reveal and just before the exit.

That's basically what I've got planned this year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That should send them exiting screaming from the haunt!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

One thing I like to do in tunnels is get a bunch of spiders and white thread and dangle them from the ceiling. You can also dangle black thread (single strands, not loops) in a dark area of the tunnel so it feels like spider webs on their face. One safety note with this idea, though. Don't make the threads too long and DON'T use fishing line. You don't want the thread to wrap around a kid's neck and catch because it could cut them. Fishing line is bad because I have noticed (in my pre-testing, fortunately) that fishing line grabs your skin if you are a little swetty and makes a little rope burn if it catches in a fold in your neck. So, keep it to 1.5 foot long single strands of black thread. The short kids will have to miss out on that effect.


----------

